# Domestic & Wild worlds collide!



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

My wild baby Koji and my new domestic dumbo Koshi! :-*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is Koji a roof rat? Adorable!


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

Actually, I've been wondering what he is, and looking and reading about roof rats made it click. All the descriptions of roof rats fit him, so I guess he is!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah he does look like a roof rat  How adorable! You did a great job raising him! I'm dying to hear what his temperament is like now?


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Yeah he does look like a roof rat  How adorable! You did a great job raising him! I'm dying to hear what his temperament is like now?



Thankies! Haha he is sooo adorable now! He is still super sweet and he loves climbing on me, but he is so hyper he will go from my shoulder to my legs to his cage and back to my shoulder in a couple of seconds! I love when he jumps around too! It's like he's so hyper he's jumping around to release energy but it's so adorable! It's like *poing* *poing* *ruuun* *poing* *on my hand* *in my sleeve* *poing* *out of sleeve* *in cage* *poing* *on my shoulder*
I LOOOVE HIIIM!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

At this point he's acting just like a baby rat LOLOL. I think roofies (as they are called) can handle domestication better than rattus n can.


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope so... I took a video of them today I just need to upload it and I will post it on here probably sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL I can't wait to see him! Wildies fascinate me.. I think you should train him to do some really cool tricks like an obstacle course or something lol.


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

That's a good idea! I want to teach them some tricks but I will have to make an obstacle course first! 
I'll probably upload that video when I get home from work but then again I may just go to sleep haha


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

TEASER! The good videos will be uploaded... sometime. Just be aware that both of them are about 7 minutes long, because my rattums always entertain me.  this one is only about 45 seconds long.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=VqPc8pvENog


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

adorable video. he seems very content with you.


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thankies!  I will post the other videos today when I get home, I promise!


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

This video is the last one I will post for now, the other one won't upload! It's eight mintues long though, so it should be enough. >.>
Also, don't mind the chatting going on, the boys' papa came home from work :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl3OoSVuZqk
;D


----------

